
Twitter Surges Past Digg, LinkedIn, And NYTimes.com With 32 Million Global Visitors - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/20/twitter-surges-past-digg-linkedin-and-nytimescom-with-32-million-global-visitors/
======
socratees
The surge in the number of visitors is due to the phenomenal attention that
Twitter has been getting in the recent days. We don't have an idea about the
real number of active users.

Twitter really was the major force that helped microblogging take off - but I
doubt if twitter could ever establish a profitable business model.

------
foppr
wow, that's very impressive.

~~~
redorb
the pure number is always nice; has a BAM! factor. But what is important (at
least to me) is time on site, interaction , bounce rates, returning visitors
etc...

\- I don't know if you can even get a synopsis of how good or bad a site is
doing based on one number. However we know twitter is doing well. :)

~~~
ryanwaggoner
_However we know twitter is doing well._

Do we?

~~~
webwright
'course we do. They have lots of challenges now and down the road, but you
can't look at at a b2c website with a graph like that and not say that they
are doing well.

Facebook and Google are both verbally and visibly reacting to Twitter. That's
amazing.

They could pick up the phone right now and say, "We're ready to sell" and sell
their company to one or more of the big boys. That's pretty impressive.

Are they profitable? Nope. Are they "getting lean", asking "five whys",
measuring the hell out of everything, and other Eric Reis-isms? Probably not.

But there are probably VERY few entrepreneurs on the planet who wouldn't trade
startups with @ev and @biz. They are kicking ass.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Fair enough :)

